# ATi Tool on nVidia graphics cards.



## Israar (Nov 23, 2005)

I was wondering about this ATi Tool, I have just been informed by Solaris17 that it has nVidia support and was wondering if this ATi Tool is better/simpler to use than that of the current Riva Tuner I have on my system.

I knowticed that my core and memory clock speeds have dropped and keep dropping to default 425/1100 clock speeds from running D3D (Direct3D) games such as NFS:MW (Need for Speed: Most Wanted) from the overclocked speeds of 450/1200 I have set.

So, is this ATi Tool better to use and simpler to configure than the Riva Tuner and can I set the fan speeds besides the core and memory clocks within the ATi Tool for my GeForce XFX 6800 Ultra 256Mb AGP card?

--Lee


----------



## Flashnc (Nov 27, 2005)

im not for positive, but i dont believe that you can use atitool to oc an nvidia product ...though i may be wrong..if so others will chime in im sure....lol


----------



## bldegle2 (Dec 2, 2005)

download it, try it............

baldy


----------



## Flashnc (Dec 2, 2005)

yes it does have nvidia support....the beta does anyways....


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 2, 2005)

Beta 0.25 Beta 10 has Nvidia support.

Check this guide for how to make an OC permanent-
http://www.techpowerup.com/wiki/doku.php/atitool/quick_start_guide

Scroll down to "Revised Quickstart guide for ATITool 0.24", and skip step 1


----------



## Israar (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Will download and try it sometime, as I might remove RivaTuner... Currently on 440/1170 (Core/Mem) as I keep having to change them every now and then.

My 3D apps keep running fine one minute, then say another day it may run bad, the go fine, just stupid lol!

Will try it sometime soon though, when I do try it I'll keep you all posted 

--Lee


----------

